

Why Groupon’s Andrew Mason Had To Wear A Tie…And Mark Zuckerberg Didn’t - jcc80
http://www.pressednews.com/2012/05/11/why-groupons-andrew-mason-had-to-wear-a-tie-and-mark-zuckerberg-didnt/

======
grkballer44
When your stealing a billion from the public (you know the company is going to
plummet and you accounting methods r more similar to a drug dealer then GAAP)
its best to wear a tie, less suspicious that way

